# Thermometers for Dog Boxes--EMR 812 from Oregon Scientific



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone purchase these? Wanting to know how reliable they are. I have a 2 hole dog box being made by Ainely and wanted to be able to monitor the temps. I was told by Oregon that the wireless sensor won't work through metal so I would have to get the additional water resistant remote sensors with waterproof probes which has wire probes attached to a box. This box is mounted somewhere in the truck and the main unit gets it's signal from this. So to pick your brains (no sense in reinventing the wheel), should the sensors be mounted dangling through the top of the crate hole to avoid chewing or where would they best be mounted? Can the sensor boxes be mounted somewhere in the bed of the truck and still put out a reliable signal or should I have to have the boxes mounted in the truck. I believe they are water resistant not waterproof. Hope I have explained myself adequately? Basically how do I go about it. 

Thanks gang!! What's up Bryan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't have any experience with that exact model of digi thermometer. The question is - if the remote sensor shows a high temp what are you going to do? I would hope windows would already be open, and fans running already.

I don't think that you should be concerned with the exact temp. of the crate, but instead the ambient air within the PU topper. One of the other concerns is the humidity, so make sure your digi unit has that. If the probe can meter the air temp within the confined space that will probably the temp in the crate.

I have used a Bemis Digital Thermometer / Hygrometer for the back of my PU and really like it. It is simple, cheap and accurate. I monitor the temp and humidity but not remotely.

I just got my Ainley two dog unit for my PU, and had Chad add ledges on the back of the crates for my fans. These fans are really nice. Here are the two sites:

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(rkykyz55teqfb455hscsqp45)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=4046041&Source=froogle

http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

This might work

http://www.vwrsp.com/catalog/produc...1-258&inE=1&highlight=15551-258&from_search=1

I have used them inside stainless steel incubators and had no problem with the signals. It has both temperature and humidity. You can buy additional sensors (up to five I think) to monitor temperatures in other areas.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm being told that wireless sensors inside a SS box will not send a signal which is why I was looking at the setup I mentioned in my original post. Where is the best place to mount the sensor? should I have Ainley do it while my box is being built?


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*thermometer*

Mud Diver, give me a couple of days and I will let you know if they work or not. I just bought a Lacrosse Technologies.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

OK thanks for the help!!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I bought a digital thermometer for my home, that showed inside and outside temps.
The outside temp was off by 8 to 11 degrees consistantly, so I called the manuf. They sent a replacement sending unit. Still off the same amount. I returned the unit and bought an old fashioned liquid thermometer. 
It matches the Weather Channel and my local weather forcast.

I also have a liquid thermometer that I have screwed onto the dog kennel in the Suburban. It shows temp and humidity and is off no more than 5 degrees........... but it makes me look at it closely.

Also park so the sun does not hit the thermometer and cause higher temp readings.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, I spoke to Chad at Ainley and my box is a couple of weeks out from being complete. It is a 2 dog deluxe model, not a topper. So I'm still open to suggestions. I need to make a decsion if I want wires run within the next week. I need your inputs!!!! If I purchase a wirless system, it appears the unit will not read the sensors from inside the crates, plus they have to be mounted in the holes with the dogs so they may get chewed on but Chad says he can make something to prevent that. If I mount external sensors with the wire probe, the sensors will be out of the box and subjected to the weather. They are not waterproof. I can see where these would work with toppers but not a slide in box. Also I'm not familiar with reading humidity so what would I be looking for as far as dangerous hunidity levels. Basically I want a piece of mind that the pups are comfy. You thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

We just purchase a wireless thermometer by The WeatherChannel.com

So far it appears to be accurate. It doesn't offer the humidity level but we are not always in that bad an area for humidity, I just wanted something for when we are on the road stuck in traffic some place. 
Cost was $26 at Best Buy. 

I have a SS topper and we mounted the transmitter inside towards the back between the last hole and the breezeway. Outside temp today was 58 deg. and inside the box with three dogs it was 63 degs. 

I will keep posting as the outside temps change. I might even add our regular thermometer for a little while to check for accuracy.


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

I purchased a Taylor thermometer that has a base unit and a remote . The remote also has a sensor with a 15 ft cable.

Remote unit would not transmit to the base unit thru all the stainless steel in my chasis mount dog box.

So we mounted the sensor in the breezeway of the dog box and ran the cable thru the bottom of the box and then thru a hole that I drilled in the back of the cab of the truck. The cable is attached to the remote thermometer which lays under the back seat of the truck. That remote then transmits to the base unit that I have mounted on the dashboard. 

Works great. I have checked it twice with a free standing thermometer and the remote sensor is right on.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Ours has zero wires. You just attach the sensor some where inside the topper or box. I choose the back area by the breezeway. 

Checked it this morning and it was within the house thermometer by 1 deg. 

I would recommend this product. 

Margo


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thermometers for Dog Boxes*



Margo Ellis said:


> Ours has zero wires. You just attach the sensor some where inside the topper or box. I choose the back area by the breezeway.
> 
> Checked it this morning and it was within the house thermometer by 1 deg.
> 
> ...


Margo do you have a website. The one I bought from Lion Country deos not work through the Stainless steel. It's wireless.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

MD- I have a box just like yours built by Ainley in 2001. I'm in Ms. so the temps aren't much different. It has fans, insulation, door vents, side vents. It gets hot in the box if you are out in direct sun and the sun is actually hitting the dogs. If the sun is not actually hitting the dogs it is not to hot with the fans running. I used a stick on thermometer for a year or so real concerned about the heat and realized that if you keep the sun off the dogs it is not to hot. With the insulation in the box and fans running it will stay a decent temp. inside the box. You still have to use commom sense. You are getting a nice box your dogs will be fine in it if you use your head a little. Knowing the exact temp. doesn't help you any. Just look at the dogs like you would the thermometer and all will be fine. Even on very hot days my dogs have been comfortable in the box.
If the gauge makes you feel better go for it, I just haven't found it necessary for my situation. While traveling the air will be circulating and for sure no problem. 

You could also ask Ainley what they recommend. My hunch is they probably put temp. gauges in a very small percentages of the 2 hole slide ins. Probably for a reason. 

Gene


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ainley Box*

Thanks Gene, let me ask: Is it advantageous to run the fans while on the Hwy in hot weather with the doors open or is that a waste ?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

The fans are exhaust fans, they help pull air into the crate and out the vent. I'm not sure if it helps the temp. any while traveling but it sure doesn't hurt. When it is hot outside and my dogs are in the box I run the fans. There is a fan over each hole and one exhaust port. The fans move a bunch of air. I run the fans more than needed I'm sure. The dogs stay comfortable as long as the sun is not directly hitting them.
Consider doing the optional louvered doors and windows instead of the flip down piece with bars in the openings. These provide shade while still letting air in. Also get the good mats they sell.

I put down tracks in the bottom of my truck bed to make sliding the box in and out easier. I have pins that go into the truck bed to hold it in place. While training / trialing I slide it more to the back of the truck so I can get dogs out easier. I also welded a piece on each side of the back of the box so I could lock it to the truck. You will like the box- it is one step closer to needing the topper and then the chassis mount- you're on your way.

Gene


----------

